# If I were...



## Talierin (Apr 3, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: August - fiery, kinda wild, but laid back 
If I were a day of the week I would be: Thursday 
If I were a sea animal I would be: Umm... a manatee? 
If I were a direction I would be: west 
If I were a liquid I would be: paper developer
If I were a stone, I would be: an ordinary pebble, but with stripes! 
If I were a tree, I would be: a rowan or a palm tree
If I were a bird, I would be: a parrot 
If I were a tool, I would be: jig saw
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: a bright orange daisy
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: Right after a heavy rain, when the clouds have moved off to the east and the sun is poking through scattered clouds in the west near sunset
If I were a game, I would be: Tetris
If I were an instrument, I would be: the big foot drum in a drumset
If I were an animal, I would be: an otter
If I were a color, I would be: Orange 
If I were an emotion, I would be: lazy excitement
If I were a vegetable, I would be: a carrot
If I were a sound, I would be: the ocean's roar
If I were an element, I would be: water, but water when it makes waves 
If I were a car, I would be: a vespa!
If I were a song, I would be: Pressing On - Relient k
If I were a book, I would be written by: Douglas Adams
If I were a food, I would be: cheez-its
If I were a place, I would be: somewhere tropical
If I were a material, I would be: orange velvet
If I were a taste, I would be: butter popcorn
If I were a scent, I would be: something citrusy
If I were an object, I would be: a loud noisy brightly colored toy, or a lava lamp
If I were a body part I would be: hands
If I were a facial expression I would be: a hearty laughing face
If I were a subject in school I would be: Illustrator 
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Hobbes! 
If I were a shape I would be: something squiggly but still sorta circle-like
If I were a number I would be: 22

------------------------------------

I am not: boring, I hope
I hurt: when I get burned by the frickin' hot glue gun at work 
I love: MacAddict! 
I hate: soap operas 
I fear: being alone 
I forget: about yesterday 
I remember: what I want 
I imagine: too much 
I hope: ----
I crave: thin mints 
I regret: stupid things 
I care: because it matters 
I always: 
I want: to be in Florida
I feel alone: sometimes 
I listen: to my iPod 
I hide: from the mess in my room
I pretend: nothing
I drive: a hovercar 
I sing: offkey because it's fun
I cry: when I miss mac
I destroy: bubble wrap! muahahaha
I dance: all the time 
I write: down lots of quotes
I wake: when I feel bothered to
I breathe: art and photography
I play: MYST 
I venture: out to see the world 
I find: life is fun
I pray: to my savior 
I miss: mac 
I kiss: mac ;-)
I succeed: when I want to
I search: for truth
I learn: when I'm creative 
I feel: happy 
I know: that I love mac
I joke: too much 
I say: too much 
I change: my clothes 
I fail: at math
I dream: about somebody special 
I believe: in God 
I wonder: why 
I worry: about nothing
I wish: I was in Florida
I fight: with the air!
I need: mac 
I am: a geek artist

Copy and fill out!


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 3, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: October
If I were a day of the week I would be: Sunday 
If I were a sea animal I would be: Shark
If I were a direction I would be: North
If I were a liquid I would be: a waterfall
If I were a stone, I would be: soap stone
If I were a tree, I would be: weeping willow
If I were a bird, I would be: vulture? 
If I were a tool, I would be: 
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: blackberry
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: scattered clouds, cool breeze
If I were a game, I would be: 
If I were an instrument, I would be:
If I were an animal, I would be: an owl
If I were a color, I would be: red
If I were an emotion, I would be: extreme relief - Nay that's wishful thinking ... I think sorrow
If I were a vegetable, I would be: 
If I were a sound, I would be: 
If I were an element, I would be: fire
If I were a car, I would be: better of dead
If I were a song, I would be: unsung
If I were a book, I would be written by: myself
If I were a food, I would be: mango
If I were a place, I would be: lost?
If I were a material, I would be: 
If I were a taste, I would be: unripe peach
If I were a scent, I would be: soil
If I were an object, I would be: a book
If I were a body part I would be: ears
If I were a facial expression I would be: wonder
If I were a subject in school I would be: science
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Daria... they say
If I were a shape I would be: a hollow sphere
If I were a number I would be: 1

------------------------------------

I am not: all that i should be
I hurt: a great deal
I love: ideas
I hate: disease
I fear: that I will die before experiencing some important things.
I forget: dates and anything uninteresting
I remember: what is important to me
I imagine: a better world
I hope: that everyone have enough strength
I crave: i do not know what
I regret: that I find too much mundane
I care: sometimes
I always: wonder
I want: better
I feel alone: and it is unpleasant
I listen: to most anything
I hide: much from most
I pretend: to be interested
I drive: myself mad
I sing: only in dreams
I cry: when my heart aches
I destroy: chances
I dance: in dreams
I write: bad poetry when in love
I wake: often in despair
I breathe: unclean air
I play: when I can
I venture: 
I find: a lot of questions without answers
I pray: 
I miss: what I have never known
I kiss: nothing and no one
I succeed: only in small things
I search: for answers
I learn: slowly
I feel: tired
I know: some things
I joke: pretty often
I say: little to most
I change: almost nothing
I fail: often
I dream: all the time
I believe: that love is the best thing in the world
I wonder: aboout everything
I worry: over litle things
I wish: for a reason
I fight: hopelessness
I need: hope
I am: missing something


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 3, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: April
If I were a sea animal I would be: Whale
If I were a day of the week I would be: Thursday 
If I were a direction I would be: south
If I were a liquid I would be: water
If I were a stone, I would be: amethyst
If I were a tree, I would be: a willow
If I were a bird, I would be: a condor 
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: forget-me-not
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: monsoon weather
If I were a game, I would be: Heroes of Might and Magic
If I were an animal, I would be: giant turtle
If I were a color, I would be: silver
If I were an emotion, I would be: desire
If I were a sound, I would be: the rustle of tall grass on a summer night
If I were a place, I would be: Galapagos
If I were a taste, I would be: marzipan
If I were a scent, I would be: cinnamon
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Beast of X-Men

I am not: stedfast
I hurt: needlessly
I love: many
I hate: narrow mindedness
I fear: dying alone
I remember: glory of days past
I imagine: perfection
I hope: always
I crave: bliss and paradise
I regret: having wasted too much time
I care: fully for some things, not at all for others
I always: fantasize
I want: eternity
I feel alone: often
I listen: to whatever that matches my mood at the time
I sing: in the shower, on the bus, when it's party time
I cry: when I despair
I dance: mostly alone
I write: lines from Tolkien books in my notebooks
I wake: wanting to go back to oblivion
I breathe: fresh air whenever I can
I play: computer games and card games
I venture: into other planes
I find: life too complex to be explained
I pray: rarely
I miss: the faithful departed
I kiss: a select few
I succeed: if I put my mind to it
I search: for satisfaction
I learn: to little avail
I feel: moody
I know: how to give hope
I dream: grotesque dreams, not often thankfully
I believe: in Good
I wonder: too much
I need: solace


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 3, 2004)

You are doing sentence completion. You might be interested in the works of Nathanial Branden, who used this technique as a very powerful psychological tool in his psychotherapy work. He wrote several texts and workbooks based on this approach.

Lotho


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 3, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: May, or August
If I were a day of the week I would be: Tuesday
If I were a sea animal I would be: Dolphin 
If I were a direction I would be: north
If I were a liquid I would be: Mountain Dew 
If I were a stone, I would be: a nice aesthetic flat one  
If I were a tree, I would be: birch
If I were a bird, I would be: swallow 
If I were a tool, I would be: stapler gun 
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: forget-me-not
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: a cool summer's day
If I were a game, I would be: Morrowind 
If I were an instrument, I would be: flute
If I were an animal, I would be: panther
If I were a color, I would be: Dark green
If I were an emotion, I would be: amazement
If I were a vegetable, I would be: tomato
If I were a sound, I would be: a whale's song
If I were an element, I would be: water 
If I were a car, I would be: Alpha-Romeo 
If I were a song, I would be: The Offspring - Change the World
If I were a book, I would be written by: Douglas Adams, or Hemingway
If I were a food, I would be: noodles 
If I were a place, I would be: an extremely lush, green, small forest
If I were a material, I would be: wood
If I were a taste, I would be: butter on toast
If I were a scent, I would be: rose
If I were an object, I would be: an old piece of parchment
If I were a body part I would be: hand
If I were a facial expression I would be: a wry smile
If I were a subject in school I would be: Arts
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Calvin
If I were a shape I would be: long, vertical rectangle
If I were a number I would be: 9


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Apr 3, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: Halimath
If I were a day of the week I would be: Sterday
If I were a sea animal I would be: dolphin
If I were a direction I would be: West
If I were a liquid I would be: the Elvish cordial, miruvor
If I were a stone, I would be: flat grey slate skipping across the water 
If I were a tree, I would be: sapling of the White Tree
If I were a bird, I would be: phoenix
If I were a tool, I would be: flint and steel fire-kindler
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: palm tree
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: lightning
If I were a game, I would be: a riddle
If I were an instrument, I would be: a merry-tuned fiddle
If I were an animal, I would be: a mercurial horse
If I were a color, I would be: mingerah or mingreh, which is a smokey-misty combination of purple, green, and blue
If I were an emotion, I would be: creative enthusiasm
If I were a vegetable, I would be: rice
If I were a sound, I would be: a spoken story by a comfortable hearth in the Shire
If I were an element, I would be: fire
If I were a cart, I would be: wending my way to the next town in the sunshine
If I were a song, I would be: Happy Birthday to You
If I were a book, I would be written by: the Creator
If I were a food, I would be: please ... let's not give the orcs, trolls, or dragons any ideas 
If I were a place, I would be: wherever my two feet happen to be touching the surface of the road at the time
If I were a taste, I would be: see my response to "food"
If I were a scent, I would be: incense
If I were a facial expression I would be: pondering
If I were a subject in school I would be: astronomy
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Snoopy
If I were a shape I would be: star
If I were a number I would be: 13

------------------------------------

I am not: one to fit in easily
I hurt: but do my best to move past setbacks towards my goals
I love: life
I hate: power for the sake of power
I fear: but do my best to continue 
I forget: and forgive
I remember: blessings with gratitude
I imagine: possibilities
I hope: For where there's hope, there's life.
I crave: self-mastery so as not to be mastered by cravings
I regret: wasted time
I care: a great deal
I always: appreciate the good humor of Tom Bombadil
I want: goodness shared
I feel alone: at times due to being different
I listen: to the silence
I hide: from those who judge gold by its glittering
I pretend: when I can play a prank in the spirit of good-natured mischief
I drive: when I've too much to carry when walking or on horseback
I sing: cheerfully
I cry: over loss but without loss of overall trust
I destroy: falsity when I'm able
I dance: the springle-ring!
I write: poetry
I wake: to another adventure
I breathe: freedom
I play: like a child
I venture: forth looking forward to the challenge of each day
I find: joy in serendipitous surprises
I pray: to the Lord
I miss: the past sometimes
I kiss: destiny
I succeed: happily but not always
I search: with openness
I learn: that there is yet more to learn
I feel: wonder
I know: how to encourage
I joke: in the company of like minds and kindred spirits
I say: what is on my mind in a direct way
I change: when I see a better way of proceeding
I fail: at times to live up to my full potential
I dream: of fires that come true
I believe: that prayer changes things
I wonder: and enjoy the wonder
I worry: at times about the uncertainty of the future
I wish: and then work towards making the wish a reality
I fight: and stand my ground
I need: little more in the way of creature comforts than a good bowl of pipeweed 
I am: Gandalf the Grey


----------



## LegolasLuver (Apr 3, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: July
If I were a day of the week I would be: Frida
If I were a sea animal I would be: uhh a fish
If I were a direction I would be: west 
If I were a liquid I would be: mountain dew
If I were a stone, I would be: a rock lol.. a grey one
If I were a tree, I would be: oak tree or an ent (hehe j/p)
If I were a bird, I would be: humming bird
If I were a tool, I would be: hammer
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: rose
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: i dunno
If I were a game, I would be: monopoly
If I were an instrument, I would be: trumpet
If I were an animal, I would be: horse
If I were a color, I would be: blue 
If I were an emotion, I would be: crazy
If I were a vegetable, I would be: potato
If I were a sound, I would be: rain drops
If I were an element, I would be: waer
If I were a car, I would be: mustang
If I were a song, I would be: no idea
If I were a book, I would be written by: no idea
If I were a food, I would be: pizza
If I were a place, I would be: hawaii
If I were a material, I would be: silk
If I were a taste, I would be: sweet
If I were a scent, I would be: warm vanilla sugar from bath and body works
If I were an object, I would be: uhhh
If I were a body part I would be: lips lol 
If I were a facial expression I would be: a smile
If I were a subject in school I would be: dunn
If I were a cartoon character I would be: sylvester
If I were a shape I would be: circle
If I were a number I would be: 11 or 16

------------------------------------

I am not: dumb a least i hope i'm not lol
I hurt: when i get hurt 
I love: NG
I hate: spiders
I fear: spiderd
I forget: a lot
I remember: wha i want to
I imagine: way too much
I hope: i dunno
I crave: Mountain Dew Livewire
I regret: a lot
I care: because i do
I always: brush my teeth lol
I want: to be at a bach!
I feel alone: sometimes
I listen: to the radio
I hide: from a lot of stuff 
I pretend: nothing
I drive: nuthin
I sing: when i'm bored
I cry: when i;m sad
I destroy: iuno
I dance: when i feel like it
I write: stories
I wake: whenever
I breathe: horses
I play: video games
I venture: on my farm
I find: stuff
I pray: to my savior 
I miss: NG
I kiss: NG
I succeed: when I want to
I search: nuthin
I learn: at school (Sometimes)
I feel: hyper
I know: stuff
I joke: alot
I say: alot
I change: my clothes 
I fail: at math
I dream: about different stuff
I believe: in God 
I wonder: why 
I worry: nuthin
I wish: at a beach
I fight: with my bro
I need: food 
I am: dunno lol


----------



## Ambartur (Apr 3, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: September
If I were a day of the week I would be: Thursday
If I were a sea animal I would be: dolphin (I guess)
If I were a direction I would be: North
If I were a liquid I would be: Milk (2%)
If I were a stone, I would be: A diamond
If I were a tree, I would be: An oak tree
If I were a bird, I would be: An eagle, I guess
If I were a tool, I would be: A level
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: A pansy
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: Sunny, cloudy, and windy
If I were a game, I would be: The "Guess Who" game (umm...yeah...)
If I were an instrument, I would be: A bass guitar
If I were an animal, I would be: A cat
If I were a color, I would be: Pansy Purple (the coolest kind of purple there is)
If I were an emotion, I would be: Loneliness
If I were a vegetable, I would be: Tomato
If I were a sound, I would be: Flowing water over stones
If I were an element, I would be: Water
If I were a car, I would be: No clue...
If I were a song, I would be: Crimson Autumn
If I were a book, I would be written by: God
If I were a food, I would be: Ramen noodles
If I were a place, I would be: The human mind
If I were a material, I would be: Satin
If I were a taste, I would be: Tears
If I were a scent, I would be: Freshly washed hair (Pert Plus)
If I were an object, I would be: A cherished necklace
If I were a body part I would be: The eyes
If I were a facial expression I would be: A passive non-expressive expression 
If I were a subject in school I would be: Psychology
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Hank Hill
If I were a shape I would be: A square (Get it? Get it?)
If I were a number I would be: Uhh.....23?

------------------------------------

I am not: Faint of heart
I hurt: Every waking moment
I love: My friends
I hate: Those who choose to change their ignorance
I fear: being alone forever
I forget: Virtually everything
I remember: Things that matter to me
I imagine: Life without worry
I hope: For happiness without blemish
I crave: The touch of someone else
I regret: What I haven't done
I care: About those who matter to me
I always: Imagine every possible scenario
I want: To be with people
I feel alone: Almost all the time
I listen: to music that reaches me
I hide: From that which haunts me
I pretend: To be OK
I drive: A lawnmower!
I sing: What I can
I cry: When the burden becomes too much
I destroy: My sanity
I dance: To the slow stuff
I write: On TTF and MERPG
I wake: At 5:30 (on school days)
I breathe: Through a slightly clogged nose (right now)
I play: Mind games
I venture: Through the woods near my house (or) The deep recesses of my conciousness
I find: Nothing new
I pray: To God 
I miss: Many things
I kiss: In my dreams
I succeed: At mostly everything
I search: For peace of mind
I learn: From others' mistakes
I feel: Like talking to someone
I know: Many, many things...
I joke: When the mood strikes me not to
I say: Always something other than what I'm thinking
I change: Nothing I'm aware of...
I fail: To change my fate
I dream: About weird things...
I believe: That things must change
I wonder: How long it will take
I worry: That it will take too long
I wish: I could change my fate
I fight: To stay in the fight
I need: Someone be there
I am: What I am


----------



## Saucy (Apr 3, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: April
If I were a day of the week I would be:Sunday cause that A21's favourite day 
If I were a sea animal I would be:a dolphin
If I were a direction I would be: there
If I were a liquid I would be: water
If I were a stone, I would be: mick jagger
If I were a tree, I would be: palm tree
If I were a bird, I would beenguin
If I were a tool, I would be: hammer
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: a sunflower
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: that purply grey sky
If I were a game, I would be: twister
If I were an instrument, I would be: electric guitar
If I were an animal, I would be: a puppy
If I were a color, I would be: black
If I were an emotion, I would be: uncontrolable desire
If I were a vegetable, I would be: a tomato
If I were a sound, I would be: silence
If I were an element, I would be: fire
If I were a car, I would be: a volkswagon
If I were a song, I would be: ....anything Evanescence
If I were a book, I would be written by: JR. Tolkien
If I were a food, I would be: A&W Teen burger
If I were a place, I would be: Toys R us
If I were a material, I would be: silky
If I were a taste, I would be: stawberry milkshake
If I were a scent, I would be: vanilla
If I were an object, I would be: a kite
If I were a body part I would be: eyes
If I were a facial expression I would be: admiration
If I were a subject in school I would be: English (Shakespear)
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Satchel (from: Get Fuzzy)
If I were a shape I would be: a never ending line
If I were a number I would be: 21  

------------------------------------

I am not: dead
I hurt: when i cut myself
I love: Geoff
I hate: lots of things
I fear: lawn gnomes 
I forget: my name
I remember: him
I imagine: all the time
I hope: i will be forgiven
I crave: laughter
I regret: embarassing situations
I care: about everyone
I always: tell the people i love i love them
I want: A21
I feel alone: right now
I listen: to my music
I hide: from the truth
I pretend: it never happened
I drive: not yet
I sing: out loud
I cry: when nobody is watching
I destroy: the evidence
I dance: whenever i can
I write: what needs to be written
I wake: when my alarm goes off
I breathe: Punk lyrics
I play: air guitar
I venture: to the beyond
I find: sometimes life sucks
I pray: for endurance
I miss: having someone who was like an older brother 
I kiss: Geoff good night
I succeed: to continue
I search: for the meaning to life
I learn: that i will never learn my lesson
I feel: sad
I know: i am loved
I joke: to make things easier
I say: many things
I change: all the time
I fail: when i give up
I dream: and have nightmares
I believe: in the people
I wonder: about life
I worry: about my friends
I wish: that it wasnt so hard
I fight: with everyone
I need: to be strong
I am: thinking

~Sauce


----------



## Uminya (Apr 3, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: April 
If I were a day of the week I would be: Wednesday 
If I were a sea animal I would be: Orca
If I were a direction I would be: Southwest 
If I were a liquid I would be: Magma
If I were a stone, I would be: Jade 
If I were a tree, I would be: Dogwood
If I were a bird, I would be: Puffin 
If I were a tool, I would be: Screwdriver
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: Thistle
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: Torrential thunderstorm in the desert
If I were a game, I would be: Chess
If I were an instrument, I would be: Bass guitar
If I were an animal, I would be: Siberian tiger
If I were a color, I would be: Dark green 
If I were an emotion, I would be: seriousness that breaks into silliness
If I were a vegetable, I would be: Potato
If I were a sound, I would be: Thunderclap
If I were an element, I would be: Silver 
If I were a car, I would be: A Chevelle
If I were a song, I would be: Psychobabble, by Alan Parsons
If I were a book, I would be written by: Issac Asimov
If I were a food, I would be: Cheese
If I were a place, I would be: A mountain in the desert
If I were a material, I would be: Plaid wool
If I were a taste, I would be: Wintergreen
If I were a scent, I would be: Burning metal
If I were an object, I would be: A wooden carving
If I were a body part I would be: Eye
If I were a facial expression I would be: Evil grin
If I were a subject in school I would be: Drama 
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Strong Bad
If I were a shape I would be: Cross
If I were a number I would be: 27

------------------------------------

I am not: the way I seem
I hurt: by people I have lost 
I love: Megan
I hate: losing people 
I fear: not having what I really want
I forget: a lot of important things
I remember: a lot of unimportant thigns
I imagine: having what I want and not worrying about losing it
I hope: I can have what I imagine
I crave: what I hope for
I regret: not keeping what I had while I had it
I care: because I don't know anything else
I always: wish I was good enough for what I want
I want: what I love
I feel alone: all the time 
I listen: because I cannot speak
I hide: from the world
I pretend: that I am where I want to be
I drive: a Chevelle
I sing: when nobody is around
I cry: when something *really* hurts
I destroy: my enemies...but not yet
I dance: strangely
I write: when I am inspired
I wake: but wish I weren't alone
I breathe: what I want
I play: as something I'm not, for fun
I venture: to find a place to be at peace
I find: what I was looking for, but then can't have it
I pray: for others
I miss: having what I want
I kiss: who I love
I succeed: eventually
I search: for a way to have what I want
I learn: more about myself and the world every day
I feel: like less than what I should be
I know: that I will have what I want someday
I joke: about everything
I say: less than I would like
I change: only when I see that the new will be better 
I fail: at nothing, if I want it
I dream: about the strangest things
I believe: that good will destroy evil
I wonder: why some things have to be the way they are
I worry: about very little
I wish: I had what I want
I fight: against things that oppose me, if I can
I need: the person I love
I am: a believer


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 5, 2004)

If I were... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If I were a month I would be: February (cool, unpredictable, and if you are luck I can bring on some unexpected warmth.)
If I were a day of the week I would be: Friday (I can be a very productive person...but I know how to have a good time too.)
If I were a sea animal I would be: a sponge!!
If I were a direction I would be: northeast
If I were a liquid I would be: a fine merlot wine
If I were a stone, I would be: amathyst 
If I were a tree, I would be: maple (it's solid, sturdy, and sweet inside)
If I were a bird, I would be: a seagull
If I were a tool, I would be: pliers
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: lily
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: A warm sunny day with light clouds and a soft breeze. 
If I were a game, I would be: Trivial Pursuit (The pop culture edition)
If I were an instrument, I would be: baby grand piano
If I were an animal, I would be: Tigress
If I were a color, I would be: deep chocolate brown
If I were an emotion, I would be: anxious desire and longing
If I were a vegetable, I would be: snow pea
If I were a sound, I would be: rain shower 
If I were an element, I would be: water 
If I were a car, I would be: BMW
If I were a song, I would be: Control - Janet Jackson
If I were a book, I would be written by: Virginia Woolf
If I were a food, I would be: chocolate truffles
If I were a place, I would be: San Francisco 
If I were a material, I would be: soft cotton terry
If I were a taste, I would be: champagne and rasberries
If I were a scent, I would be: Ralph Lauren, Polo Sport for Women
If I were an object, I would be: a scented candle
If I were a body part I would be: eyes
If I were a facial expression I would be: a look of serious thought, then switching to a knowing sarcastic smile
If I were a subject in school I would be: Business/Marketing
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Daria 
If I were a shape I would be: a spiral
If I were a number I would be: 5

------------------------------------

I am not: closed minded
I hurt: when someone betrays me 
I love: Life
I hate: ignorant, closed minded individuals who try to push their ideology on me. 
I fear: not finding true love
I forget: names very easily
I remember: faces and important dates
I imagine: the life I want to live and the dreams I want to achieve
I hope: to make those dreams and life I imagine come true
I crave: love
I regret: letting my insecurities get in the way of achieving more in my life
I care: about the things that matter
I always: want more than what I have 
I want: to live more and love more
I feel alone: even when I am surrounded by thosands of people
I listen: when I need to listen
I hide: from the mess in my room
I pretend: that I am not an adult.
I drive: myself crazy thinking about what I need to do next
I sing: whenever the mood strikes me
I cry: when I am lonely
I destroy: 
I dance: whenever I get a chance 
I write: all my thoughts on paper
I wake: only after hitting the snooze alarm at least three times
I breathe: in nasty city air and long for fresh air of the country
I play: whenever I have time to spare
I venture: to new and exciting places
I find: myself being very bored right now
I pray: when I feel inspired or connected to God
I miss: family in Maine
I kiss: too many guys (blushes)
I succeed: when I put my mind to it
I search: for improving myself
I learn: something new everyday
I feel: a new emotion every hour of everyday.
I know: that I know myself
I joke: to keep things light 
I say: things when they need to be said
I change: my mind constantly
I fail: to understand why there must be so much hate in the world
I dream: to fall in love soon
I believe: in God 
I wonder: where I will be next year
I worry: about many things
I wish: I could pay off all of my bills
I fight: only when provoked
I need: too many things to list
I am: what I am


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 5, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: April--soft, gentle, and inclined to cry
If I were a day of the week I would be: Friday
If I were a sea animal I would be: a sea otter
If I were a direction I would be: West
If I were a liquid I would be: chocolate milk
If I were a stone, I would be: an uncut amethyst
If I were a tree, I would be: a young oak
If I were a bird, I would be: a blue jay
If I were a tool, I would be: a hammer. Whack Whack!
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: a dandilion
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: warm, sunny, with a cool breeze and a few fluffy white clouds.
If I were a game, I would be: tic-tac-toe
If I were an instrument, I would be: a recorder
If I were an animal, I would be: an otter, or a housecat
If I were a color, I would be: dark red or bright blue
If I were an emotion, I would be: hazy contentment
If I were a vegetable, I would be: corn
If I were a sound, I would be: Vivaldi's _The Four Seasons_
If I were an element, I would be: water
If I were a car, I would be: a Beetle
If I were a song, I would be: _Make Your Own Kind of Music_ by The Mommas and the Poppas
If I were a book, I would be written by: Patricia C. Wrede or Robin McKinley
If I were a food, I would be: fettucini alfredo
If I were a place, I would be: the thicket behind the house where I lived in Georgia when I was nine
If I were a material, I would be: dark blue or emerald green velvet, black suede, or embroidered ribbon
If I were a taste, I would be: milk chocolate
If I were a scent, I would be: citurs
If I were an object, I would be: a rag doll with the eyes closed
If I were a body part I would be: hips!
If I were a facial expression I would be: a wink
If I were a subject in school I would be: English
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Daria, or Lucy from Peanuts
If I were a shape I would be: a circle
If I were a number I would be: 7

------------------------------------

I am not: broken. Yet.
I hurt: because I don't have the sense not to 
I love: Faramir
I hate: pretentious, self-righteous people
I fear: being forgotten
I forget: that people love me
I remember: everything I've ever done wrong
I imagine: bright colors
I hope: someone will love me
I crave: ice cream. And love. In that order.
I regret: being stupid
I care: too much or not enough
I always: dream
I want: to be braver
I feel alone: almost always
I listen: to the voices in my head
I hide: myself
I pretend: that I'm stronger than I am
I drive: a Chevy Lumina named Lynette
I sing: because I love to
I cry: over stupid things
I destroy: any sense of order
I dance: when no one's looking
I write: because I want to
I wake: because I have to
I breathe: air
I play: along
I venture: no farther than my dreams
I find: myself
I pray: to God
I miss: contact with my friends
I kiss: my pillow
I succeed: rarely
I search: for myself
I learn: when I least expect it
I feel: quiet
I know: that I'm afraid
I joke: with people I like
I say: things that come out wrong
I change: slowly
I fail: all the time
I dream: about being more
I believe: in God
I wonder: what's wrong with me
I worry: about everything
I wish: I were more
I fight: with my sister
I need: love
I am: me


----------



## Manveru (Apr 5, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: May
If I were a day of the week I would be: Friday
If I were a sea animal I would be: a sea horse
If I were a direction I would be: South
If I were a liquid I would be: beer
If I were a stone, I would be: an ordinary gray stone
If I were a tree, I would be: a willow
If I were a bird, I would be: a sparrow
If I were a tool, I would be: not good (too idle)
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: a nettle
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: clear sky
If I were a game, I would be: very simple
If I were an instrument, I would be: flute (so thin)
If I were an animal, I would be: a dog
If I were a color, I would be: gray
If I were an emotion, I would be: happiness
If I were a vegetable, I would be: garlic
If I were a sound, I would be: quiet
If I were an element, I would be: water
If I were a car, I would be: Porshe
If I were a song, I would be: RHCP's _Under The Bridge_
If I were a book, I would be written by: yet unknown writer
If I were a food, I would be: tasty
If I were a place, I would be: a little chilly
If I were a material, I would be: gray corduroy
If I were a taste, I would be: bitter-sweet
If I were a scent, I would be: not that one of roses (that's for sure)
If I were an object, I would be: a stick
If I were a body part I would be: a heart
If I were a facial expression I would be: a wink
If I were a subject in school I would be: -----
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Daffy Duck
If I were a shape I would be: very irregular
If I were a number I would be: 0

------------------------------------

I am not: a woman
I hurt: like every sensitive person
I love: _She_ knows whom...
I hate: try not to
I fear: to reveal true me
I forget: bad things (quickly)
I remember: what is worth
I imagine: all the time
I hope: to live forever
I crave: for peace
I regret: nothing
I care: much
I always: breathe
I want: happiness
I feel alone: not anymore
I listen: to my heart
I hide: too often
I pretend: to be funny
I drive: my Other crazy
I sing: poorly (lucky they who haven't heard me)
I cry: rarely
I destroy: evil thoughts
I dance: even worse then I sing
I write: nonsense
I wake: early
I breathe: constantly
I play: my part
I venture: far
I find: good in the world
I pray: every day
I miss: _Her_
I kiss: affectionately
I succeed: in living
I search: for words
I learn: what I need
I feel: like flying
I know: not much
I joke: usually (?)
I say: many things
I change: nothing
I fail: sometimes
I dream: bright dreams
I believe: I can
I wonder: am not too inquisitive
I worry: very little
I wish: i could be always for _Her_
I fight: my Other
I need: air
I am: not "normal"


----------



## Beorn (Apr 6, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: August - July (hot, warm)
If I were a day of the week I would be: Friday
If I were a sea animal I would be: Uhm....turtle? I've no idea
If I were a direction I would be: Time.
If I were a liquid I would be: D-76....No one loves me, but I'm a good mix of everything
If I were a stone, I would be: Stony
If I were a tree, I would be: Entish
If I were a bird, I would be: a parakeet 
If I were a tool, I would be: a screwdriver D)
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: a tree? D)
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: the light rain that comes right after a storm passes
If I were a game, I would be: solitare 
If I were an instrument, I would be: viola -- not quite what everyone does
If I were an animal, I would be: a bird
If I were a color, I would be: Green
If I were an emotion, I would be: melancholy
If I were a vegetable, I would be: a carrot...since I couldn't think of anything else
If I were a sound, I would be: chirp
If I were an element, I would be: water isn't an element Katy...I'd be oxygen 
If I were a car, I would be: a delorean made into a time machine
If I were a song, I would be: Lean on me
If I were a book, I would be written by: I'd be honored to be written by JRRT or Dan Brown
If I were a food, I would be: Pasta
If I were a place, I would be: a pool
If I were a material, I would be: silk
If I were a taste, I would be: dark chocolate
If I were a scent, I would be: water
If I were an object, I would be: a magician being pulled out of a hat by a rabbit
If I were a body part I would be: arms
If I were a facial expression I would be: melancholy
If I were a subject in school I would be: Computer Programming 
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Garfiend
If I were a shape I would be: Good question
If I were a number I would be: 37

------------------------------------

I am not: taken
I hurt: now
I love: no one
I hate: _her_
I fear: the idea that I'll only meet people like _her_ in my life
I forget: why the heck I liked _her_ in the first place
I remember: you ignored me
I imagine*d*: you were really being true, even though I felt you weren't
I hope: you feel bad
I crave: chocolate
I regret: sitting down at your table
I care: not about you
I always: am cautiously cynical, why wasn't I this time?
I want: you gone
I feel alone: now
I listen: to sad Billy Joel songs
I hide: nothing. Everyone I know knows what you did.
I pretend: nothing
I drive: a Nissan Sentra, which won't be picking you up anytime soon
I sing: to myself
I cry: not often
I destroy: your facade.
I dance: never
I write: to all my friends how you've treated me
I w*o*ke: thinking of you...not anymore.
I breathe: nothing
I play: no more games with you
I venture: out tomorrow night with a friend
I find: out I should've trusted my cynical mind
I pray: never
I miss: the time before I met you
I kiss: no one
I succeed: at nothing tonight, except for suffering
I search: for a true girl
I learn: why something felt awry
I feel: lied to
I know: you lied to me
I joke: about nothing above
I say: you're deceitful
I change: you to blocked
I fail: to comprehend your motives
I dream: no longer of you
I believe: you wanted to use me
I wonder: why I didn't trust my mind in the first place
I worry: I'm gonna get screwed in the end
I wish: I never met you
I fight: your lies
I need: you to leave
I am: no longer your friend, no longer a companion, no longer someone who likes you. You lied. You led me on.





....that felt good.....


----------



## Legolam (Apr 6, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: March
If I were a day of the week I would be: Friday 
If I were a sea animal I would be: clown fish
If I were a direction I would be: south west 
If I were a liquid I would be: a lightweight red wine
If I were a stone, I would be: sedimentary rock
If I were a tree, I would be: a conifer 
If I were a bird, I would be: a chaffinch 
If I were a tool, I would be: a Philips head screwdriver 
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: a thistle 
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: sun after snow
If I were a game, I would be: snakes and ladders
If I were an instrument, I would be: violin
If I were an animal, I would be: a hamster
If I were a color, I would be: pale blue
If I were an emotion, I would be: confusion
If I were a vegetable, I would be: courgette
If I were a sound, I would be: a tree falling in an empty forest
If I were an element, I would be: aluminium
If I were a car, I would be: a Peugeot
If I were a song, I would be: flower of scotland, done in a nu metal style
If I were a book, I would be written by: Mike Porter (don't ask)
If I were a food, I would be: veal
If I were a place, I would be: edinburgh
If I were a material, I would be: linen
If I were a taste, I would be: dark chocolate 
If I were a scent, I would be: chocolate again
If I were an object, I would be: a book
If I were a body part I would be: anatomical snuff box
If I were a facial expression I would be: sarcasm
If I were a subject in school I would be: chemistry
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Hobbes
If I were a shape I would be: hexagon
If I were a number I would be: 8

------------------------------------

I am not: what I am
I hurt: my leg
I love: Shaun
I hate: losing
I fear: failure
I forget: what I was about to write
I remember: useless trivia
I imagined: everything
I hope: people see me the way I do
I crave: sleep
I regret: not taking advantage of opportunities in the past
I care: about people
I always: worry
I want: to be skiing
I feel alone: when I'm in a room full of people
I listen: better than I talk
I hide: in my own head
I pretend: to live in a different world
I drive: occasionally, and only under duress
I sing: when I think I'm alone 
I cry: more often than I like
I destroy: nothing
I dance: only when I'm incredibly drunk
I write: a diary every night
I woke: too early
I breathe: 78% nitrogen, 20% oxygen and 1% inert gases
I play: mind games
I venture: out into the world
I find: money
I pray: 
I miss: skiing
I kiss: my love
I succeed: or fail, and I don't fail
I search: for energy
I learn: because I want to, not because I'm told to
I feel:tired
I know: everything!
I joke: a lot
I say: things I don't mean
I change: less than I want to
I fail: because I worry about failure
I dream: weird things
I believe: in extraterrestrial life
I wonder: what it's like to be weightless
I worry: about everything
I wish: I could worry less
I fight: like a girl
I need: a busy day like I need a hole in the head
I am: not what I am


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Apr 6, 2004)

These kind of things are a lot of fun!

If I were a month I would be: July
If I were a day of the week I would be: Friday
If I were a sea animal I would be: dolphin
If I were a direction I would be: west 
If I were a liquid I would be: coffee
If I were a stone, I would be: lapis lazuli
If I were a tree, I would be: willow
If I were a bird, I would be: a parrot...of course!! 
If I were a tool, I would be: pencil
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: blue pansy
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: Calm right before the swift thunderstorm strikes 
If I were a game, I would be: Age of Empires: Conquerors Expansion
If I were an instrument, I would be: pan flute
If I were an animal, I would be: a horse
If I were a color, I would be: Blue
If I were an emotion, I would be: joyful sorrow
If I were a vegetable, I would be: a potato
If I were a sound, I would be: wind over the mountain
If I were an element, I would be: air
If I were a car, I would be: volvo
If I were a song, I would be: Suil A Ruin 
If I were a book, I would be written by: God
If I were a food, I would be: cheeseburger
If I were a place, I would be: New Zealand
If I were a material, I would be: cotton
If I were a taste, I would be: meat
If I were a scent, I would be: just cut lawn
If I were an object, I would be: notebook
If I were a body part I would be: hair
If I were a facial expression I would be: smile
If I were a subject in school I would be: english
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Donald Duck
If I were a shape I would be: undulating waves
If I were a number I would be: 27

------------------------------------

I am not: too nice, I hope
I hurt: when someone else hurts
I love: the sky 
I hate: plainly mean characters 
I fear: of suffering 
I forget: about the past and sometimes even future 
I remember: sometimes I remember what I want
I imagine: whole new worlds
I hope: the end will be quick and painless
I crave: roaming a wild country 
I regret: hurting people sometimes 
I care: mostly myself and sometimes someone else..
I always: ramble too much
I want: to move away from here
I feel alone: not usually 
I listen: to my fav songs all the time
I hide: from the mess in my flat
I pretend: to see all ends
I drive: a bicycle 
I sing: too much and too loud
I cry: when I'm overwhelmed by feelings of sadness or joy
I destroy: my enemies
I dance: the night away
I write: opinions
I wake: when I've slept enough
I breathe: air
I play: all the time
I venture: on the waves
I find: hidden treasures in books
I pray: to God who has created me
I miss: my friends, places (and opportunities..)
I kiss: someone I think I love quite a lot 
I succeed: when I bother to really do something
I search: for open skies and limitless freedom!
I learn: when I want to
I feel: future awaiting me 
I know: that I love my friends, family and..
I joke: for my own amusement
I say: I'm hungry 
I change: my attitude like clothes 
I fail: to live like I'm supposed to...I wanna make my own rules!!
I dream: about freedom and discoveries yet not found 
I believe: in love and freedom
I wonder: why there is so much suffering 
I worry: for our future
I wish: I was in Tahiti
I fight: with myself constantly
I need: to feel the warm sun and summer wind on my skin
I am: an extraordinary lifeform


----------



## Persephone (Apr 20, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: December
If I were a day of the week I would be: Sunday
If I were a sea animal I would be: a Dolphin
If I were a direction I would be: North
If I were a liquid I would be: Water
If I were a stone, I would be: Limestone
If I were a tree, I would be: a coconut tree
If I were a bird, I would be: A nightingale
If I were a tool, I would be: a pair of scissors
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: Cadena de Amor (chain of love)
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: Cloudy (not too warm, not too cold - just right)
If I were a game, I would be: Final Fantasy 10
If I were an instrument, I would be: a Saxophone
If I were an animal, I would be: a Cat
If I were a color, I would be: Yellow
If I were an emotion, I would be: love
If I were a vegetable, I would be: a carrot
If I were a sound, I would be: melodic
If I were an element, I would be: water
If I were a car, I would be: a cadillac 
If I were a song, I would be: Wildflower
If I were a book, I would be written by: 
If I were a food, I would be: Chocolate Cake
If I were a place, I would be: Paris
If I were a material, I would be: Silk
If I were a taste, I would be: Sweet
If I were a scent, I would be: Shower fresh
If I were an object, I would be: a book
If I were a body part I would be: the vocal chords
If I were a facial expression I would be: a smile
If I were a subject in school I would be: Music
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Donald Duck
If I were a shape I would be: Heart shaped
If I were a number I would be: 5

------------------------------------

I am not: quiet
I hurt: when people acuse me of something and it's totally bogus
I love: my daughter sooo much
I hate: stupidity and arrogance, as well as conceit
I fear: to be left behind
I forget: to love myself 
I remember: to pray whenever I can
I imagine: I had my own house and car and don't need to work at all but still have money to do the things I need and want to do
I hope: for Paradise
I crave: for love
I regret: many things
I care: about the little things
I always: sing whenever I have the chance
I want: a son
I feel alone: many times of the day
I listen: to good advice
I hide: when playing hide and seek with my daughter
I pretend: to be strong sometimes
I drive: my mom crazy
I sing: for no apparent reason
I cry: when I am in pain
I destroy: stuff
I dance: when requested
I write: music, RPG's, as well as poetry
I wake: happy because my daughter is right beside me every morning
I breathe: music
I play: the guitar
I venture: 
I find: RPG's addictive
I pray: for WORLD PEACE
I miss: my baby!
I kiss: my daughter about 25 times a day - sometimes more
I succeed: 
I search: for true love
I learn: from my mistakes
I feel: hungry
I know: I am 
I joke: about myself and my job
I say: what's in my mind
I change: when needed
I fail: at math
I dream: of the good life
I believe: IN GOD AND HIS PROMISES
I wonder: when this questionaire is going to end
I worry: it will never end
I wish: it ends now
I fight: anxiety
I need: a break
I am: ME


----------



## reem (Apr 20, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: May; bright and breezy 
If I were a day of the week I would be: Wednesday
If I were a sea animal I would be: A tortoise 
If I were a direction I would be: East 
If I were a liquid I would be: Water
If I were a stone, I would be: An Igneous rock
If I were a tree, I would be: A Willow 
If I were a bird, I would be: Swan 
If I were a tool, I would be: Screw driver
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: Sun Flower
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: Spring afternoons
If I were a game, I would be: Free cell 
If I were an instrument, I would be: A guitar
If I were an animal, I would be: A giraffe
If I were a color, I would be: Rich green 
If I were an emotion, I would be: Thoughtful 
If I were a vegetable, I would be: Celery 
If I were a sound, I would be: the chiming of bells
If I were an element, I would be: Earth 
If I were a car, I would be: A convertible
If I were a song, I would be: Ode to My Family—The Cranberries 
If I were a book, I would be written by: Frank Herbert
If I were a food, I would be: My mom’s Chinese food…whatever goes into it!
If I were a place, I would be: Ireland
If I were a material, I would be: Paper
If I were a taste, I would be: Mango
If I were a scent, I would be: Fresh grass after a drizzle 
If I were an object, I would be: A typewriter
If I were a body part I would be: A mouth
If I were a facial expression I would be: A frown
If I were a subject in school I would be: English Literature
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Garfield 
If I were a shape I would be: A triangle
If I were a number I would be: 5

------------------------------------

I am not: Satisfied
I hurt: Nothing 
I love: Myself 
I hate: Deliberate Idiocy 
I fear: The sea 
I forget: My self
I remember: Fragments 
I imagine: Possibilities 
I hope: For many things
I crave: Intellectual and spiritual fulfilment 
I regret: Time wasted 
I care: For most things 
I always: Procrastinate
I want: The unreachable
I feel alone: When I fall short of my expectations 
I listen: Well 
I hide: My insecurities
I pretend: With myself
I drive: No one crazy 
I sing: A lot
I cry: Rarely
I destroy: My chances
I dance: Alone 
I write: Everything
I wake: Still sleepy
I breathe: Shallowly
I play: Music 
I venture: With little 
I find: Annoyance
I pray: For those whom I love and myself 
I miss: The old days 
I kiss: Only loved ones
I succeed: In some things
I search: For total satisfaction
I learn: From others 
I feel: Constantly 
I know: Very little
I joke: A lot 
I say: Little 
I change: My attitude constantly 
I fail: To reach where I want to
I dream: Even when awake 
I believe: In a few things 
I wonder: About myself
I worry: Rarely
I wish: For a lot
I fight: Myself
I need: What I want
I am: Not really happy


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 24, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: November
If I were a day of the week I would be: Sunday
If I were a sea animal I would be: dolphin
If I were a direction I would be: West
If I were a liquid I would be: water
If I were a stone, I would be: grey and smooth.. 
If I were a tree, I would be: An Aspen tree in the autumn. Or a Mallorn.
If I were a bird, I would be: a pigeon
If I were a tool, I would be: a fork.
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: a tree.
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: rain.
If I were a game, I would be: my LOTR board game, I guess.  
If I were an instrument, I would be: the piano.
If I were an animal, I would be: a horse.
If I were a color, I would be: grey.
If I were an emotion, I would be: happiness, and love.
If I were a vegetable, I would be: a potato.
If I were a sound, I would be: the birds outside my window in summer.
If I were an element, I would be: fire
If I were a cart, I would be: carrying all my LOTR stuff around.
iIf I were a song, I would be: Concerning Hobbits.  
If I were a book, I would be written by: Professor Tolkien (I hope)
If I were a food, I would be: Mushrooms. Or Chocolate, both are good.  
If I were a place, I would be: The Shire...
If I were a taste, I would be: good. 
If I were a scent, I would be: the clean smell of rain.
If I were a facial expression I would be: cinfusion, probably.
If I were a subject in school I would be: English.
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Jason, from FoxTrot.
If I were a shape I would be: a star
If I were a number I would be: 33

------------------------------------

I am not: very easy to hear.
I hurt: because I want too many things, that will never happen.
I love: hmmmmm......  
I hate: people trying to be someone they're not, people who talk without knowing what they are talking about.
I fear: far too many things. 
I forget: that I am smart, or that people don't always hate me, even when I think they do.
I remember: some things, forever and ever!
I imagine: things that could happen, but won't.
I hope: for things to happen, that will NOT.
I crave: to be heard, and known for who I really am.
I regret: many things, that I cannot forget,
I care: too much about some things, it seems, or not enough.
I always: can laugh, if I try.
I want: too too many things!
I feel alone: because I'm quiet.
I listen: to the LOTR soundtracks... amazing!
I hide: from things I should just face instead.
I pretend: things don't matter, when they do. Or that I am not mad, when I am.
I drive: when I get my permit.... and then my liscence.
I sing: all the time, with people begging me to stop.
I cry: because sometimes, I feel no hope.
I destroy: some thngs, that I realy wish to keep.
I dance: to happy song! ( Concerning Hobbits)
I write: all of the time, things people will (hopefully) never read.
I wake: as late as I can!
I breathe: the free air. 
I play: too much in school!
I venture: too seek things I want, and to talk more and louder.
I find: that there is always hope.
I pray: for myself and for others.
I miss: the way that some things used to be.
I kiss: my Frodo poster, and my Elijah pictures.
I succeed: sometimes, but not as often as I wish.
I search: for people like me, and for good books to read.
I learn: that I am not as bad or hopeless as I sometimes think.
I feel: love and hope.
I know: that I can do better than I am doing.
I joke: all the time, sometime to much.
I say: very little, and sometimes too much.
I change:my mind too much.
I fail: when I don't try.
I dream: constantly, especially in school.
I believe: that everything will turn out well in the end.
I wonder: why people do some things.
I worry: too much some times, and other times not enough.
I wish: and wish and wish.
I fight: when I must.
I need: to make some better choices.
I am: me  hobbity


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 25, 2004)

If I were a month I would be: October
If I were a day of the week I would be: Saturday
If I were a sea animal I would be: octopus
If I were a direction I would be: north north east
If I were a liquid I would be: ginger ale
If I were a stone, I would be: a petrified tree
If I were a tree, I would be: a birch or aspen
If I were a bird, I would be: a blue jay
If I were a tool, I would be: a Philips head screwdriver
If I were a flower/plant, I would be: an african violet
If I were a kind of weather, I would be: the minute after the rain and before the sun
If I were a game, I would be: hide and seek
If I were an instrument, I would be: bass
If I were an animal, I would be: a chameleon
If I were a color, I would be: silver-grey
If I were an emotion, I would be: loopiness
If I were a vegetable, I would be: an eggplant
If I were a sound, I would be: a tree falling in an empty forest
If I were an element, I would be: barium
If I were a car, I would be: a bright green Ferrari F50!
If I were a song, I would be: Phantom of the Opera medley
If I were a book, I would be written by: my sister
If I were a food, I would be: beef
If I were a place, I would be: the graveyard by Sarah's house
If I were a material, I would be: spandex
If I were a taste, I would be: chocolate chip cookies (hot ones!)
If I were a scent, I would be: the smell after rain
If I were an object, I would be: the 'x' key on the computer
If I were a body part I would be: the internal clock-five minutes slow
If I were a facial expression I would be: the eternal Spock expression
If I were a subject in school I would be: English!
If I were a cartoon character I would be: Snoopy
If I were a shape I would be: a trillion-gon
If I were a number I would be: 73

------------------------------------

I am not: a boy
I hurt: my back (again....fie)
I love: God
I hate: failure
I fear:love
I forget: what I was about to write
I remember: useless trivia
I imagined: everything
I hope: people see me the way I do
I crave: chocolate
I regret: not taking advantage of opportunities in the past (ooh, deep!)
I care: about life
I always: pray
I want: to be eating chocolate
I feel alone: never! I've got God, so ha.
I listen: less than I talk
I hide: in my own head
I pretend: to live in this world
I drive: my parents crazy
I sing: when I think I'm alone
I cry: rarely
I destroy: reality
I dance: when I'm sure I'm alone
I write: novel(s)
I woke: too early
I breathe: 78% nitrogen, 20% oxygen and 1% inert gases
I play: mind games with the preps...and the teachers...and the other peoples.
I venture: deep within my scary self
I find: shiny objects on the sidewalks of life (ooh, deep one!)
I pray: a lot
I miss: summer
I kiss: no one. ever.
I succeed: or fail, and I don't fail
I search: for energy
I learn: because I want to, not because I'm told to
I feel:tired
I know: very little
I joke: a lot
I say: things I don't mean
I change: less than I should
I fail: because I suck!
I dream: weird things
I believe: in Jesus Christ
I wonder: what it's like in heaven
I worry: about my friends
I wish: I had a hundred trillion dollars
I fight: like a girl! Like me!
I need: homework like I need a hole in the head
I am: the one and only me, because everyone else is taken


----------

